# Logan Lathe 6510H



## ddickey (Jan 16, 2018)

There're one of these on CL. Looks like it was repainted and came out of a tech school.
Anyone own one of these? Nice lathes or?


----------



## richz (Jan 16, 2018)

Here is mine.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 16, 2018)

oh my. where's the extra-large 'drool' emoticon? 

Great looking machine from the picture. 

How much is the asking price?


----------



## ddickey (Jan 16, 2018)

He's asking $2500. Good looking machine but seems high to me. No idea if he's willing to bargain.


----------

